# Sophie's in the hospital



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so upset right now, I feel like I'm in a nightmare. Last night after dinner, I was taking my supplements and a vitamin D fell on the floor and I didn't know it.It was a 50,000 u perscription one. Sophie got it and bit into it before I got it from her. The soft gel was empty, so I called the emergency vet and took her right away. They said without treatment she would probably die. I had to leave her there and they made her vomit and put her on iv fluids.I picked her up this morning to take her to my regular vet this morning.
She has to stay on fluids until Wednesday morning when I can pick her up.She's also having charcoal treatments. I'm so scared. They said this can cause kidney failure and other things. I feel so guilty for not being more careful. When I picked her up she was still so cute and licky.I hated taking her to another bad place. I'm also worried how this will affect her if she is okay.This has to be such a horrible experience for her. I'm going to visit her later to try to get her to eat something, but I doubt she will because she's not such a big eater anyway.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It sounds like you caught her in time and got help for her. I know you are worried and I hope you will hear good news today from your vet. Both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please, keep up posted. ((hugs))


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know this is a nightmare, but thank God you found out in time. It could have been so much worse. I'll be praying for Sophie till I hear she's completely well. Don't worry about leaving her in a "bad place." At this moment in time the bad place would be at home. They have to monitor her to make sure she's okay. I know you feel guilty, but it will make you much more careful in the future. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

((((hugs)))). I will be praying for you both! 

andra


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

This is scary for you. I hope all goes well and that Sophie will be home in no time. Thinking good thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry for you. I hope everything gets better soon. My daughter takes many medicines daily and I am always worried this can happen to me. It is something that can happen to anyone. The problem is that these puppies are way too fast and curious... Cheer up, everything is going to be OK.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

I sometimes drop pills and I get real nervous till I find them. I am sure you are beside yourself with worry, but you should project a calm energy to Sophie. Can you go visit her at the vet? But remember, if you can be calm! So easy for me to say, but it is something I have so learned in rehabilitating my rescues when they encounter something that is scary to them (but definately not the same as having a poisin in their system).

I am praying for a speedy recovery for Sophie.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job on finding the empty pill right away. I'm thinking positive thoughts for you and Sophie. I'm sure the vet will take good care of her.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hugs and healing thought coming to you


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie ate rat poison and survived without any complications. The trick is to get them to the Vet immediately and it looks like you did that. Be calm.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

That does help because rat poison and vitamin d are the same.I think how lucky it was that she didn't swallow it or I would not know, or if the capsule had gone under the counter where I couldn't see it. I am grateful that I got her to the vet so quickly. I'm on my way to visit her and try to get her to eat a little. I know about the positive attitude and I will do my best. Thank you all for your support. I threw away the rest of my vitamin d caps.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to Sophie and hugs to you.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Drink lots of milk and get plenty of sunshine!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Poor you and Sophie, I will be thinking of you both today. A family members dog got her heart meds and ate bottle and all last year, had surgery to remove the plastic as well as other treatments. He is no worse for the wear and has to stay in his crate when they are out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie and I are praying for sweet Sophie. We hope you got her to eat and we are looking forward to her returning home on Wed.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will be thinking of you both this week. My hubby takes lots of pills every morning and in the evening.....it can be very scary. Please give her some belly rubs from us here. Let us know how she is doing when you get home.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and Sophie - you did all the right things.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I sure hope that Sophie is on the mend! And you should be proud of yourself thatyou saw it and acted so quickly!!

One thing I always say - TEACH YOUR DOG THE "LEAVE IT" COMMAND!!!!
I say leave it the second I drop anything!! As I never know which dog is around me. it is a very good command for many reasons. 
Poop, dead animals, toxic foods,pills etc etc. 

I am sure that Sophie is fine - she is so adorable that the vet staff is probably drooling all over her!! But I am sure she will be thrilled to have her mommy visit!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I know how scary that must have been! You acted fast and saved your little girl so don't beat yourself up - accidents do happen. I always try to be so careful when taking medication but now I will be "extra" careful! Praying for you and little Sophie who is probably getting spoiled at the vet clinic!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I sure hope that Sophie is on the mend! And you should be proud of yourself thatyou saw it and acted so quickly!!
> 
> One thing I always say - *TEACH YOUR DOG THE "LEAVE IT" COMMAND!!!!*
> I say leave it the second I drop anything!! As I never know which dog is around me. it is a very good command for many reasons.
> ...


I too had to learn that the hard way. Oliver got some onion and spent time in the hospital. Thankfully he was OK. I pray Sophie will be OK.
((((((Hugs and get well soon wishes)))))))


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I just got home from visiting Sophie. She was her same adorable self, licking and wagging. She's in a cage, hooked up to an IV with a cone in her head, but she ate all the kibble I hand fed her. Her blood will be checked at 5, and then I will visit agin and feed her.As far as "leave it", I never saw it fall or her get it. My husband found the empty capsule on the floor right after I had taken my supplements. So lucky!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just knew she would be thrilled to see her MOmmy!! I am sure it made you feel much better to see her - and see that she was ok!
I will be praying for some good blood results for 5pm!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your ordeal and am really glad you acted so quickly.
Sending hugs and healing thoughts for speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I know how you feel! My husband takes pills and occassionally drops them. Bacca will go over to it but so far does not take it. The drop it command would not help as I don't see it until Bacca points it out. I now check the bathroom floor in the morning when my dh takes his pills. It scares me that he will eat one and I will not know it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I was picturing her with her cone, wagging her tail at mommy. I bet mommy could use a massage and a nap right about now. It's terrifying when our little ones get into things. She's a lucky girl. Her angels were working overtime when it happened. :hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sure you feel much better after seeing Sophie! It sounds like she's pretty perky. Maybe you'll get to take her home sooner than originally thought! It must seem pretty quiet at home!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww this is so scary. Something like this can happen to anyone. My grandfather takes a lot of pills and I never even thought of him dropping one and the dog getting a hold of it. You really did a great job in getting her to the vets on time and it sounds like she's going to be ok


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh poor little Sophie and you, I do hope all is well now,how scary.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Wonderful to hear that Sophie is improving and showing an interest in eating. It's amazing that you found the evidence so quickly and got her to the Vet. Now I'm going to be extra careful as have found an occasional dropped pill or vitamin on the floor--had no idea that vitamin D was so toxic to dogs. Sending prayers and good thoughts your direction and hope you can get a little r & r for yourself before going back to see Sophie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So glad you realized what had happened and reacted so quickly. Hope little Sophie continues to do well. These characters are like little kids - am constantly on the lookout for dropped stuff - especially onion and the like. While we were visiting relatives this fall, I saw Augie acting like something was in his mouth. When I told him to 'leave it', he spit out an aspirin! He does pretty well with the 'leave it' command, but like someone else said, what if you don't see them pick it up? We have now put our pills in our upstairs bathroom where he is not allowed, and this was a good reminder that if we have him with us in someone else's home, we have to be extra vigilant.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

MiG would have eaten it too, no doubt. You did everything right in getting her to the vet so quickly. She'll be just fine I'm sure and won't think anything of it afterward. Your nerves must be absolutely frazzled.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Poor little Sophie! I'm glad that she seems to be her regular self when you visit, I'm sure she will be fine. Just make sure she gets lots of extra love and attention when she comes home 

Tim and I have a routine now for taking pills if/when we do. We made a pact to ALWAYS take them over the kitchen sink, that way if one drops, there's no way the pups can get at them. This was after a night where I dropped my teeny, tiny sleeping pill on our bedroom floor - we searched for over an hour for it, before we decided to just vacuum the floor several times over. Never did find the pill, but with the way we vacuumed, there's no way it survived


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug: How horrifying 

I know what pill you are talking about, I have the prescription for the same thing and I can see how they'd go after it 

I'm so sorry! I'm on a lot of medications and that is one of my biggest fears is dropping a pill, worst nightmare.

We'll be praying for her to heal quickly

hugs,
Kara


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your concern. It has helped so much! I just got back from visiting and so far so good. The blood work looks normal. One more day on fluids and another blood check. The house feels so empty.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah! What everyone else said + 1.

I too take medication everyday - I regularly drop one, and have learned to follow it where ever it bounces and get to it before the dogs do. If I loose track of it then the dogs go into the expen till I've found it. I like the drop it command but don't think I'll be able to use it as so far they seem to show little interest in my pill taking activity. I also like the idea of taking the pills over the kitchen sink. Just might have to adopt that method!

Love this site!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo, so happy to hear that tonights tests were good! I bet you cant wait till she is home tomorrow!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, I wish, but she can't come home til Wednesday. I miss her so much!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear the results were normal on Sophie's bloodwork! I know how much you miss her!

Natalie - I do the same thing with my pills - over the sink! Now, my dad is a different story so I just watch him like a hawk to make sure no pills are falling out of his hand!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's so scary. I am so happy to hear she's doing better and looks like she'll make a full recovery!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wonderful news! You can use this time to go get her something special to come home to. My Ruby adores her little pillow pet. She pulls it out of the crate every time I put it in there for a rest. She doesn't have to drag it around with her anymore, but likes to know it's there.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow! That was scary. Thank God the blood work looks normal. 
I'll learn from your experience and be extra careful with pills. I'm glad I read this thread because I had no idea that vitamin D and onions were so toxic to dogs.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, looks like I have some shopping to do!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Wonderful news! You can use this time to go get her something special to come home to. My Ruby adores her little pillow pet. She pulls it out of the crate every time I put it in there for a rest. She doesn't have to drag it around with her anymore, but likes to know it's there.


Dang, I'm gonna have to get sick and come to your house for a bed full of treats, although, I'll take some chocolate, nerds, milkshake, fuzzy blanket, dvd's and a fluffy pillow too!! LOL
I'm jealous!

:focus: I'm glad Sophie is on the mend. I typically leave most of my medications locked away, but I should also adopt the sink- method.

Kara


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh my what a terrible experience! A lesson for us all. Praying for you both!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

AWw.... so sorry!!! I will be more careful with my pills!! I love that pillow pet, great idea!!! My DD has one, I bet Maggie would love it!! Santa may have to bring her one!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so happy to read this news and know that Sophie is doing okay. I know you will be thrilled to have her home.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hoping your sweet Sophie is ok!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sorry I am joining this thread late.
I can't imagine how scary this whole thing is for you and Sophie! What a blessing that you got her to the vet ASAP and that she is doing good!!
I hope that she is home with you and healthy VERY soon!!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie's home! She was doing so well that she got to come home early. You would never know she has been through a traumatic experience. That may be because everyone at the vet said they could not stop picking her up and loving on her. I don't think she was neglected, and she sure is her old crazy self. I certainly learned to be more careful, so maybe everything does happen for a reason. I feel blessed that this turned out the way it did, although Christmas money has been reduced by about 1000 dollars. Thank you all again for being there! I love this forum!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

soo scary! she will be okay, these little guys are stronger than we think. we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Sophie's home! She was doing so well that she got to come home early. You would never know she has been through a traumatic experience. That may be because everyone at the vet said they could not stop picking her up and loving on her. I don't think she was neglected, and she sure is her old crazy self. I certainly learned to be more careful, so maybe everything does happen for a reason. I feel blessed that this turned out the way it did, although Christmas money has been reduced by about 1000 dollars. Thank you all again for being there! I love this forum!


I'm sitting here  and :clap2: for Sophie and her mommy, even though the coffers may be bare and Christmas might take a little mor ingenuity to plan. You have the best Christmas gift of all. With Milo's recent episode, we're pretty much in the same place. I figure though, a good hug is worth a lot more than any gift that will be forgotten soon enough.

I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank God Sophie is okay. I can imagine how scared you must have been!

This happened to us once with DH's blood pressure meds. I THOUGHT it fell on the floor and we were crawling all over but couldn't find it. I called the vet and it turned out that his dosage is so low that it wouldn't be a problem. The other day I had out a little tray that we keep vitamins and prescriptions in - and sure enough - it was there in the bottom of the tray. 

I think taking pills over the sink is a good idea and will suggest it to DH!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was hurrying to the end hoping that she got to come home! Yea! So glad you caught what she had done and she received quick treatment. 

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy to hear your news!!!!!! Sophie is the gift that really keeps giving.....for years to come. I love happy endings.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

This is terrific news!! So happy for you. Glad little Sophie is doing so well!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Yayyyy thats great!!! I am glad to hear everything's okay


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay Sophie! I'm so glad everything turned out ok and she's back home.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I read the first post and then skipped right to the end. So glad she is okay!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

go sophie! glad she's home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is great news!! Welcome Home, Sophie!!

I bet the vet techs couldn't get enough of her 

Christmas can still be most fabulous, I've always found that the less I spend the more creative and personal the gift can be.

Plus, I'd take my Hav baby over an Ipad anyday...

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sooo glad that little Sophie is home. I bet you both slept like babies last night. I agree with Kara....I would take my pups over an Ipad as well!!!!

Lots of Havee Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY!!! I was checking today to see how she made you yesterday - but am so pleased to hear that she came home a day earlier! That is great!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Very happy to hear she's home and ok - you must be so relieved..how is she doing now?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

You would never know anything happened. I was worried that the trauma of the iv,2 nights in a strange place , and cone might affect her spirit, but it doesn't seem to have affected her at all. She was extra wild when I first brought her home, but she has settled down to her normal self. I thought she might be fearful of riding in the car since the ordeal, so I took her out to Home Depot yesterday, where she met many nice people, and the ride did not seem to bother her.She has her booster shot tomorrow that she was supposed to have last Wednesday, so I expect her to be afraid at the vet's.I plan to use treats as much as possible to neutralize the fear some. I will say she didn't seem bothered or upset when I visited her at the vet. She just acts like life's a party. She is such a clown!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That's good to hear!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What happy news,so good to hear the little sweet heart is home and happy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so happy she is okay at home and happy!


----------

